# Android Zugriff auf FTP Server



## SirBaros (14. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine normale Java Anwendung geschrieben, mit der ich ohne Probleme ein File auf einen FTP Server laden kann. So nun habe ich den Code 1:1 in eine Android Anwendung kopiert und der Anwendung Internetzugriff gegeben. Leider funktioniert es nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee? Wieso verhaelt sich Android oft anders als bei normalen Java Anwendungen?


----------



## SirBaros (14. Jun 2011)

DIe Anwendung schmeisst diese Exception. WIe kann ich die Konfigurieren?Hab ja Login reingemacht. Unable to connect to server: Unable to configure data port


----------



## Gast2 (14. Jun 2011)

ich kenne mich mit dem FTP Protokoll nicht so wirklich aus ... ich glaube aber das der Client einen Port < 1024 aufmachen muss ... das darf aber Otto Normal User unter Linux nicht ... Du musst in den passiven Modus beim FTP wechseln


----------



## SirBaros (14. Jun 2011)

Wie soll ich den das machen?


----------



## TheDarkRose (14. Jun 2011)

SirBaros hat gesagt.:


> Wieso verhaelt sich Android oft anders als bei normalen Java Anwendungen?




```
Android == Dalvik VM != JVM
```


----------



## SirBaros (14. Jun 2011)

Danke=) Hast auch eine Idee fuer mein Problem?


----------



## TheDarkRose (14. Jun 2011)

Naja, du müsstest dich mit der Doku des Android SDK mal auseinander setzen und somit die unterschiede zum normalen Java herausfinden. Android Developers


----------



## SirBaros (15. Jun 2011)

Vielen Dank. Du hattest Recht, du musst auf eine Passive FTP Verbindung wechseln.

Danke


----------

